# Trance's Haircut + Indi's New BadAss Collar from SilverLeaf Armory



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Er...yeah, so I guess everyone hates me because I'm a smart ass. Go figure! I'm posting these out of SPITE! Bah! Hehehe... >





























































































Indi holdin down the Jeep


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

I really like that collar! Is it available in more colors?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup yup, all kinds. He hand-dyes them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I been waiting to see that guys ears! Looks great! Very nice job got done on them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nice crop and collar!


----------



## BLUENOSEGODDESS (Apr 17, 2009)

awwwh...really nice dogs


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

very nice looking dogs u got there


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Both dogs have beautiful crops, Indi looks a lot like Lady, so I imagine if I were to crop her she would look similar. Hubby says no crop though, he likes her floppy ears lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

NICE JEEP! and I dig your doggies too!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i just have to say trance still has one of the cuteset faces ever


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Absolutely love the collar!! My boyfriend would love the jeep pic


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Very cool collar..looks sharp.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

nobody hates you! lol beautiful dogs btw. Do you have peds? I want one!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice collar, i really like the one where he's gaurdin the jeep. awsome pictures, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indi's collar goes great with her coat!!! and Trance looks very sharp with his "new haircut" lol great pics!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

college_dude said:


> nobody hates you! lol beautiful dogs btw. Do you have peds? I want one!!


Yeah, I'm gonna post up their peds as soon as Trance's paperwork comes in, the ADBA takes forever.

Trance is 386 blood on top and Chinamen/TNT on the bottom. Trance's granpa is 386's UKC CH Griffon on top of the World. Mom's pedigree is nothing but straight game lines. Indi is non-outcross RE/Gotti mom is UKC CH. Makaveli's Lucy Liu


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

They're both so beautiful! I like the crop job. I saw a botched job here on CL yesterday. Poor pup. I hope they heal better. But Trance's look great! And I love Indica's collar. Very beautiful!


----------

